# RARE??



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i want to know what piranha is the most rare...hard to find of them all

what makes this piranha rare and hard to find


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO Serrasalmus neveriensis (limited to Neverí river, Venezuela) and Serrasalmus nalseni (Uracoa and Morichal Largo rivers, Venezuela):nod: ...these species have NEVER been in the market and even considering i live in Venezuela i've never seen a live specimen yet...these species are reported on "Los Peces Caribes de Venezuela" (Machado-Allison and Fink) and OPEFE's web page...:nod: !

...some rare but available species (from time to time): S. altuvei, S. spilopleura (not maculatus), S. (Pristobrycon) eigenmanni...:nod: !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rare ones that are available IMO are geryi and manueli


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Red Bellied piranhas are also very rare


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and i forgot to mention S. hastatus... at least we have Frank here on P-Fury...







!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Red Bellied piranhas are also very rare


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Venezuelan Caribas thanks for those names...i've never even heard of them.....if there are any more plz let me know i like to learn about them


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

serrasalmus hastatus

o someone already posted that


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Irritans? (Just a guess as most people try to get their hands on them) Hollandi?(Even though I don't know if it's a confirmed type of piranha yet, there was some speculation on this)


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> Irritans? (Just a guess as most people try to get their hands on them) Hollandi?(Even though I don't know if it's a confirmed type of piranha yet, there was some speculation on this)


hollandi??....i did read somthing about that....it is still yet to be comfirmed?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

mannuelli


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

bader666 said:


> > Irritans? (Just a guess as most people try to get their hands on them) Hollandi?(Even though I don't know if it's a confirmed type of piranha yet, there was some speculation on this)
> 
> 
> hollandi??....i did read somthing about that....it is still yet to be comfirmed?


"S. hollandi has not been authenticated as a true species, though the name is still considered a valid name. It is based on a single specimen described."

from http://www.opefe.com/hollandi.html

But aquascape has some..







So maybe not so rare.. Or at least not as rare as the species Venezuelan Caribas mentioned.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> QUOTE(bader666 @ Apr 22 2006, 10:33 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> Irritans? (Just a guess as most people try to get their hands on them) Hollandi?(Even though I don't know if it's a confirmed type of piranha yet, there was some speculation on this)
> ...


just b/c A.S. has a piranha they call a hollandi doesnt mean that what it is.....LPS has pacus as RBPs and my MAC as a B. D. rhom.....whats the price tag on the hollandi at A.S.??


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

bader666 said:


> > QUOTE(bader666 @ Apr 22 2006, 10:33 PM)
> >
> > QUOTE
> > Irritans? (Just a guess as most people try to get their hands on them) Hollandi?(Even though I don't know if it's a confirmed type of piranha yet, there was some speculation on this)
> ...


I agree, not to mention small serra's are hard to tell apart. LFS's or LPS's though are way less experianced at piranha identification than someone who probably does 75%+ of his business in piranha's. Not saying what he has labeled as Hollandi is 100% real deal Hollandi, hell even George/Shark Aquarium is unsure on id's sometimes but I'd trust them 100 times more than a local lfs/lps. BTW, they want $75.00 for 3-4" one..

BTW, it takes a real fool to confuse RBP and Pacu..Again I don't think someone dealing in a majority of piranha selling all over the country would make that mistake.


----------



## eddy3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Can we get some pictures of these rare piranha?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> Can we get some pictures of these rare piranha?


never thought to ask but yeah pics would cool to look at....thanks


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

just look at aqua scapes web site they have some pics of some of the fish listed above


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

View attachment 103723
Most rarest might be a wimple piranha,although i'm not sure if its a true piranha.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO AHAHAAHA wimple piranha?!?!?!?!??!

LOL

1) Its not rare
2) Its not even a piranha


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

id say mannuelli not many people got em


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I just paid nearly $200. for a Geryi and allthough they are not "rare" in the true sense of the word they are few and far between in the aquarium trade.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> LMAO AHAHAAHA wimple piranha?!?!?!?!??!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


BURN!!!!....hahaha i love this....he doesnt candy coat it he just laughs at him hahaha thats great


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

how about you guys lay off the foreign guy. he was just tryign to help.
wes


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I've only seen Wimples a few times in many years of going to fish stores, that means it's rare to me...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

bader666 said:


> > LMAO AHAHAAHA wimple piranha?!?!?!?!??!
> >
> > LOL
> >
> ...


He said originally he wasn't even sure if it was real piranha... Good job on the reading skills..


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I've only seen Wimples a few times in many years of going to fish stores, that means it's rare to me...












Dont mind the others


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rocker said:


> LMAO AHAHAAHA wimple piranha?!?!?!?!??!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


A wimple is as much a 'piranha' as any serrasalmus species is and so far only serras have been mentioned when speaking about rarity.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

bader666 said:


> Can we get some pictures of these rare piranha?


S. neveriensis: http://www.opefe.com/neveriensis.html

S. nalseni: http://www.opefe.com/nalseni.html

S. hastatus: http://www.opefe.com/hastatus.html


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> LMAO AHAHAAHA wimple piranha?!?!?!?!??!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


A wimple is as much a 'piranha' as any serrasalmus species is and so far only serras have been mentioned when speaking about rarity.:rasp:
[/quote]

:laugh:







:laugh: 100% true... pygocentrus species (cariba, nattereri and piraya) are considered the only "true" piranhas...but we'are not talking in a scientifical sense here so we can include Serras, Pristobrycon, Pygopristis and other associated forms in this thread...







!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

i would love to get one of these wimple piranhas they look badass imo :nod:


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i dont know anything about the wimple...i couldnt tell you if he was a P or not but i wasnt saying anything about that....i just thought it was funny rocker just burning him like that....i think the lil wimp looks pretty cool

P.S. reading skills are great...(unlike yours) i never said anything about it not being a P i knew he wasnt sure


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

of the piranhas mentioned does anyone have any pics of them


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

froogle said:


> of the piranhas mentioned does anyone have any pics of them


In my previous post you will find links to the pics of S. neveriensis, S. nalseni and S. hastatus...







!

...and here's the link for Catoprion mento (Wimple piranha)... http://www.opefe.com/Catoprionmento.html


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I just paid nearly $200. for a Geryi and allthough they are not "rare" in the true sense of the word they are few and far between in the aquarium trade.


Well, a little rare and really expensive









...here in Venezuela you can buy "any" venezuelan specie (rhom, manny, elong, cariba, irritans, medinai...) for about US $8-12...but life is not perfect







...we can't import Ps from other countries like Peru or Brazil (because it's illegal) so i can't get some great looking species like Piraya, Geryi and Brandti...







!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I just paid nearly $200. for a Geryi and allthough they are not "rare" in the true sense of the word they are few and far between in the aquarium trade.


Well, a little rare and really expensive









...here in Venezuela you can buy "any" venezuelan specie (rhom, manny, elong, cariba, irritans, medinai...) for about US $8-12...but life is not perfect







...we can't import Ps from other countries like Peru or Brazil (because it's illegal) so i can't get some great looking species like Piraya, Geryi and Brandti...







!
[/quote]

The irony of the situation is that Venezuelan piranhas are getting harder to get in the US. I know so many including myself that really want Irritans and can't get them anywhere


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I just paid nearly $200. for a Geryi and allthough they are not "rare" in the true sense of the word they are few and far between in the aquarium trade.


Well, a little rare and really expensive :laugh:

...here in Venezuela you can buy "any" venezuelan specie (rhom, manny, elong, cariba, irritans, medinai...) for about US $8-12...but life is not perfect







...we can't import Ps from other countries like Peru or Brazil (because it's illegal) so i can't get some great looking species like Piraya, Geryi and Brandti...







!
[/quote]

The irony of the situation is that Venezuelan piranhas are getting harder to get in the US. I know so many including myself that really want Irritans and can't get them anywhere








[/quote]

That's because these fish is not considered an "ornamental fish" here in Venezuela and nobody seems interested to buy/sell it...and shipping rates takes a great part of the venezuelan exportes money so it is not such a great business...that's the reason you won't find so many Venezuelan specimens in the market, just a few orders are shipped every year...







!

..and in this moment (from april to september) fishing is forbidden here in Venezuela because of the rainy/breeding season so you shouldn't find so many venezuelan specimens until the end of the year...







!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

... ahh, and S. altispinis is another rare P species...:nod: !


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

bader666 said:


> > LMAO AHAHAAHA wimple piranha?!?!?!?!??!
> >
> > LOL
> >
> ...


^^^ By that statement you put off the vibe that you are agreeing and you agree you thought it's funny someone flamed another member for adding something that he was insure about just to "throw it out there", and which the member being flamed said

"Most rarest might be a wimple piranha,although i'm not sure if its a true piranha."

The original poster was just making a suggestion, no reason to burn him especially pointing out that a wimple isn't a "real" piranha when he originally said it might no be. So the person flaming is the person with poor reading skills, and you have them too if you thought it was funny.

Not everyone knows everything about every fish, just don't act like a jackass when someones posting something trying to help or adding input..


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> QUOTE(bader666 @ Apr 24 2006, 04:52 AM)
> 
> i dont know anything about the wimple...i couldnt tell you if he was a P or not but i wasnt saying anything about that....i just thought it was funny rocker just burning him like that....i think the lil wimp looks pretty cool
> 
> ...


go ahead and read that nice and s l o w ...the only thing i though was funny was how it was said....nothing about the wimple or if it was/wasnt a piranha and most deff. nothing about the guy that posted the wimple....like i said i dont know if its rare or not "we all dont know everything"

the thing is i have no need to say any more then this....if i think somethings funny thats it i can think that and post about that all i want cuz unlike some ppl i make sure i read sh*t more then one time and make sure i understand whats being said B4 i fast post to point out their wrongs. if you dont find somthing funny so be it but done you dare try and put me down cuz i do...get on with it

Mr. Hannibal you have posted about 5-6 diff. rare Ps....are any of them imported here or is that what makes them rare to us???


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As i said before S. neveriensis (limited to Neverí river, Venezuela) and S. nalseni (Uracoa and Morichal Largo rivers, Venezuela) have NEVER been in the US market and even considering i live in Venezuela i've never seen a live specimen yet... about S. hastatus and S. altispinis (both from Brazil) i don't know if they have been exported before (still i don't think so) but they are pretty uncommon so hardly you will find them in your LFS or even with P-Fury sponsors...







!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Of all the rare fish mentioned...there is only one that I would be willing to really go out on a limb to get....Serrasalmus hastatus..


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> As i said before S. neveriensis (limited to Neverí river, Venezuela) and S. nalseni (Uracoa and Morichal Largo rivers, Venezuela) have NEVER been in the US market and even considering i live in Venezuela i've never seen a live specimen yet... about S. hastatus and S. altispinis (both from Brazil) i don't know if they have been exported before (still i don't think so) but they are pretty uncommon so hardly you will find them in your LFS or even with P-Fury sponsors... !


well i do thank you for all you info....like i've said B4..even if i never get to see one of the "rare ones" i still love to learn about em....piranhas are the coolest fish i have ever seen.....(like i have to say that on this site) thanks again Hannibal


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Witch??? as in Alice and Wonderland?

or "which"

Sorry ... couldn't help myself ... I've type-o'd many times myself.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Geryi is rare in the sense that you rarely see a site sponsor or other p dealers with them for sale.

The forementioned hastus is also rare, and I dont think has ever been for sale.

Irritans only seem rare now that everyone wants one IMO... I wont deny they are nice looking fish but I think they just appear to be rare because of the high demand.

Wimples in the context being used here would be a piranha... I am not sure how rare... I know a shop here in Michigan has probably 2 dozen of them (only about 1" each though). So not sure how rare those really are in other places.


----------

